# TJet body screws



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Where can I get tjet body screws with a flat-top phillips head with a taper to the threads and a stock thread pitch? And *NO* the ones for custom bodies are not what I am looking for (such as the ones HERE) - the pitch is too tight.

THIS is the thread pitch I need with the tapered phillips head.

Can I find these at a hardware store or what? What am I looking/searching for as far as specs? Anyone know?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

doba, when you find them, let me know. i haven't


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Try these guys:

http://www.microfasteners.com/catalog/products/TWSSMFP.cfm

hope this helps


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

To the best of my Knowledge the only " available" tapered head screw will have the machine threads. I use 2-56 for my cars It is a direct tap'n screw" procedure. If you really need the tapered head screws you might find a piece of stock that you can thread the self tapping screws into and spin it while using a Dremel to make your own taper. just a thought .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Try these guys:
> 
> http://www.microfasteners.com/catalog/products/TWSSMFP.cfm
> 
> hope this helps


 
Not really.

Any idea which item # from the 30 listed it may be??


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

There is one on the front of this car - granted it is a straight head - so I know something like this exists. Hopefully with a Phillips head.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> There is one on the front of this car - granted it is a straight head - so I know something like this exists. Hopefully with a Phillips head.


Got some years ago through McMaster Carr. There is a website...Tapping screws with many different styles.

Try http://www.mcmaster.com/#tapping-screws/=fs2tdh I can try and find my box to see what the exact size that I got.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

doba, again, if you find em, let me know. thank you in advance. and likewise if I find em.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I like to use a 2-56 countersunk brass screw that I buy from MSC industrial supply. I then glue one on the end of a spare screw driver to use as a tapping tool to tap my body mounts. I also put a drop of oil on the threads before tapping.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sundance, you have a web site? please?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

here are steel 1/4 2-56 tapered STEEL, cannot find brass.

http://www1.mscdirect.com/eCommerce...ywq2q?refinement=4291266031&searchandizedOk=Y

.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#machine-screw-fasteners/=fs3a46

.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Here is the site :wave:
http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/nnsrhm


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

alpink said:


> here are steel 1/4 2-56 tapered STEEL, cannot find brass.
> 
> http://www1.mscdirect.com/eCommerce...ywq2q?refinement=4291266031&searchandizedOk=Y
> 
> .


 
Those are a machine thread . . . not correct type.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

here this sould take you to them.
http://www1.mscdirect.com/eCommerce...ywq2q?refinement=4291266031&searchandizedOk=Y


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Those are a machine thread . . . not correct type.



http://www.mcmaster.com/#tapping-screws/=fs3d8w

No. 2 thread size...Come in different lengths.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

KEW1964 said:


> http://www.mcmaster.com/#tapping-screws/=fs3d8w
> 
> No. 2 thread size...Come in different lengths.


 
Very Good -- perhaps this item # is what I am looking for: 90065A077


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Doba,

Based on your original parameters, SMFPK0103 from microfasteners which is a #1 x 3/16 should be close.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#tapping-screws/=fs40pd


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

The undercut style of flathead on Al's McMaster link might be better for our use than the regular taper, too. More threads in the chassis.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I still cannot find BRASS flathead with countersunk taper and 2-56 thread. 
I bought some machine screws from a guy at a shows that are BRASS with all the attributes except the thread and they are a little wider. so they will not fit stock t-jet holes in body posts, those will have to be enlarged slightly.
they are, however, the only alternative i have found so far.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I ordered a couple different sizes from Microfasteners and some from McMaster-Carr. I'll let y'all know if I come close to finding something that is a direct replacement.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

How do the screws on my customs look Al? Take one out and see if it's what you're looking for in a brass 2-56 1/4" screw. I get them from Mittens.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You can get them from Mcmaster Carr, Socket flat heads http://www.mcmaster.com/#socket-head-cap-screws/=ft6k5h

or Slotted head flat 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#machine-screw-fasteners/=ft6kz0

or Phillips head 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#machine-screw-fasteners/=ft6lhd

These are all 1/4" long but they have other lengths as well

Boosted


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does the RT-HO body screws similar to what you are looking for. 100 for $9, stainless phillips head.

-Paul

http://rt-ho.com/bodies.html


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

pshoe64 said:


> Does the RT-HO body screws similar to what you are looking for. 100 for $9, stainless phillips head.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> http://rt-ho.com/bodies.html


The pitch is too small for what was used on t-jets...The tapping screws are the ticket.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

pshoe64 said:


> Does the RT-HO body screws similar to what you are looking for. 100 for $9, stainless phillips head.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> http://rt-ho.com/bodies.html


The head style is right but the thread is not . . . look at an AW screw and that is the style of thread I am after.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, those are exactly what I am looking for if I could get them with phillips head. I agree with doba about the 2/56 and self tapping feature. in the meantime, I have a good number of brass phillips with a finer machine type thread that are a tad larger in diameter than stock t-jet or Auto World/Johnny Lightning screws.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well I got the three different screws in that I ordered. I don't have time tonight but maybe tomorrow I'll have some time or on Sunday and I'll take some pics and show what I found out.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Hardware and auto parts stores should have them. Hdwr stores should have them in brass. Some of the stores in my area have a huge selection of all different types of screws. What is special about them? Is it just the thread pitch?

You could also try Hobby Lobby for some craft type screws. I think i actually have some like that for small wood working projects (like for those small hinges and such) hiding in my garage somewhere.


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

http://jwhospeedparts.com/parts.htm

Part #X11 from JW's HO speed parts


----------

